# Baked Chicken Breasts With Cheese Sauce



## Ol-blue (Feb 12, 2009)

This sauce is so good over the chicken breasts.
Enjoy! Debbie

BAKED CHICKEN BREASTS WITH CHEESE SAUCE 







CHICKEN
4 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
1/2 cup(s) FLOUR
1/8 teaspoon(s) SALT
1/8 teaspoon(s) BLACK PEPPER
1/4 teaspoon(s) PAPRIKA
1 cup(s) BREAD CRUMBS; Dry.
1/4 cup(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; Powder Kind.
1/4 cup(s) BUTTER; Melted.

CHEESE SAUCE
2 tablespoon(s) BUTTER
2 tablespoon(s) FLOUR
1 cup(s) MILK
1/2 teaspoon(s) WORCESTERSHIRE SAUCE
2 tablespoon(s) PARMESAN CHEESE; Grated.
1 cup(s) CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
_____

Melt 1/4 cup butter.
In a plastic bag, combine flour, salt, pepper, paprika, bread crumbs and Parmesan cheese.
Dip chicken breasts in melted butter and then dip into flour-crumb mixture.
Place coated chicken on shallow baking sheet lined with foil.
Drizzle any extra melted butter over chicken.
Sprinkle top of chicken breasts with a little more flour-crumb mixture.
Bake at 375 degrees for 25 to 30 minutes or until chicken is light brown and cooked through.
Prepare sauce by melting butter in a sauce pan.
Stir in flour and stir until flour is combined.
Slowly add the milk and cook, stirring constantly until the sauce has thickened.
Add Worcestershire sauce, Parmesan cheese and cheddar cheese to sauce mixture and stir well.
If you would like a little thinner sauce add more milk.
Serve sauce over chicken.
_____


----------



## Toots (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow - looks good.  But what wouldn't look good covered in cheese sauce?


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 13, 2009)

True! I hope you can give the recipe a try. Enjoy! Debbie


----------

